
Learning Nix by Example: Building FFmpeg 4.0 - kiloreux
http://blog.kiloreux.me/2019/03/17/learning-nix-by-example-building-ffmpeg-4-dot-0/
======
bifrost
I recently got to know NIX, it seems pretty neat although getting it to work
multiuser is annoying, in addition to installing it on Ubuntu via any sort of
automation being a pain. Would be cool to see an RPM/DEB. I didn't even try to
get it running on FreeBSD because it seemed like a multi-day affair...

